# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  MIRC në rrjet të mbyllur

## ermali21

pershendetje 
Mund te me jepni informacion si mund te lidhem me MIRC mbas nje firewall d.m.th jam ne nje rjet LAN me firewall dhe proxy 
Kam instaluar Proxy client dhe ne kete menyre kam bere qe kazza te punoje kurse Mirc nuk punon
Kam kerkuar ne internet por deri tani nuk kam gjetur asgje
faleminderit

----------


## benseven11

Firewall

mIRC can connect to an IRC Server through a Socks4, Socks5, or Proxy firewall.

The purpose of this option is to allow access to IRC through a firewall at work, or more rarely through a network set up at home. The majority of home users should keep this option turned off.

Firewall support
You can choose to enable firewall support for server connections, dcc connections, or both.

Protocol
You can select either Socks4, Socks5, or Proxy.

Socks4 and Proxy are limited in functionality and only allow server connections.

Note: mIRC uses a passive protocol to establish DCC connections when a client is behind a Socks5 firewall. This will not work with older versions of mIRC or other IRC clients because no standard exists. You can find out more about the protocol here.

Hostname
The address of your firewall server, can be either a named address or an IP address.

User ID
Can be the account or user name on your system. For most people this will be the User ID portion of their email address (the text before the @ sign).

Password
The password required to access the firewall.

Note: If you are connecting via a proxy, and you enter a password, mIRC only supports http proxy basic authorization.

Port
This is usually 1080 for Socks firewalls.

Exception masks
If you have the firewall enabled but would like to connect to some servers directly, you can enter their addresses here. Wildcards may be used. Any server addresses which match the exception masks will not use the firewall.

The /firewall command
This command allows you to change the above firewall settings.

/firewall [-cmN[+|-]d] [on|off] <server> <port> <userid> <password>

The -c switch clears the userid and password values.
The -mN switch set the connection type, where N is 4 or 5 for Socks4 or Socks5, or p for proxy.
The +|-d switch turns dccs through a firewall on or off.

----------


## tekjunkie

Tung te gjitheve,

Me posht do ta pershkruaj ne menyre ma te thjeshte edhe ma te shkurte se si te kyqeni ne ndonji IRC server nese gjendeni prapa firewallit.

Ne rast se e vizitoni faqen: http://www.onlinechecker.freeproxy.r...roxy_lists.php mundeni qe te gjeni adresat e proxy servereve per SOCKS 4.

Keto adresa ne rast qe perdorni mIRC per Windows munden qe te shtohen ne:  *View > Options: Connect > Server*.

Duhet te merret parasysh qe kur t'a shtoni adresen e SOCKS 4 proxy, opcionin Firewall Support, duheni ta vendosni ne Server, dhe opcionin Protocol ta vendosni ne Socks4.

Kjo osht e tera qe duheni ta dini!

Tung!

P.S. Proxy serveret qe gjenden ne faqen e lartepermendur ne shumicen e rasteve ofrojne anonimitet te plote, keshtu qe mos u quditni nese ndonje nga IRC serveret nuk ju lejon kyqjen.

----------


## smokkie

Si fillim, pershendetje, problemi im eshte ky: une qendroj ne nje konvikt , edhe ne kete konvikt nuk na lejojne(administrimi i rrjetit) qe te perdorim mIRC, egziston ndonje program me ane te cilit mund te perdor edhe mIRC-un? pervec programit "hopster", nqs po ,ju lutem te me lini nje mesazh. 
Faleminderit

----------


## DaNgErOuS

somkkie kte problem kam edhe une , se adminat ikan bllokur portat e irc's

----------


## smokkie

Une e di qe eshte e mundur me ane te nje programi , te perdoresh mirc,ose casa ,ose programe te tjera ,por duhet nje program qe te genjeje administrimin me nje ip tjeter , por duhet nje program , te cilin nuk e kam idene nga ta marr.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk e kuptoj sakte perse e keni fjalen meqe nuk jam ndone fans i madh i irc, por nqs keni nevoje per nje anonymizer qe te mos dergoje ip tuaj reale hidhini nje sy ketij siti :
http://anonymizer.autistici.org   aty do te gjeni dcika edhe per irc


Edi: E rregullova lidhjen më lart se ishte shkruajtur gabim

----------


## smokkie

E zgjidhem problemin djema, ne fakt e zgjidha vete.
Per te gjithe ata qe kane te njejtin problem me mua, download programin nga www.hopster.com ,edhe zhytuni ne mIRC pastaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## llokumja

me behet shume qefi qe me ne fund
e zgjidhet edhe ju problemin tuaj 
me forcat e tua se sic thote populli
"Pyet nja 7 a 8 e bej si di vet"  :buzeqeshje: 

llokumja

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

me behet qefi qe e keni zgjidh po une akoma nuk kam kap idene se perse bente fjele kjo teme  :buzeqeshje: 
nese take care

----------


## smokkie

thjesht, nuk na lejon administrimi i rrjetit qe te perdorim mirc, me thjesht sekaq... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Akulli

e vertete, programi nga hopster.com do funksionoje per ca kohe (varet nga mefshtesia e adminit/ve). Por n.q.s admini eshte i kujdeshem ose ndodhet para PC te tij kur ti lidhesh ta mbyll porten.
Ne rrjete me admine te zote nuk ke shanc te besh gjera qe ai nuk i lejon.
une kam te njejtin problem here pas here.
Shumica e gocave( 95% jane femra ;-) te kompanise nuk mund te kuptoje faktin qe internetin nuk e kane te nevojshem ne pune. Ua kam mbyllur accessing dhe mund te hapin internet vetem me passowrd personal. Por ne kete menyre nuk mund te hapin faqe per online meetings, chatting etc etc. Shume nga ato here pas here marrin ndonje nga boyfriend e tyre "mjeshtra te PC" qe tua heqe passin. Sic e thashe dhe ne disa raste kur gjeten ndonje nga passet me unlimited access (jane 14 password te tille) mund te hapnin internetin deri ne momentin qe une ose kolegu im uleshin para PC ose shifnin logs e traffic. Jo me tej.
Mirc ketu ne ceki nuk eshte aq popullor, por me can koken vazhdimisht msn messenger, aol messenger, yahoo messenger dhe kryesisht ICQ.
sa per shaka kam pas dhe raste te tilla (2 here) ku i dashuri i filan goce me ofroi deri dhe 100$ per t'i dhene passin e yahoo account te se dashures qe ishte ne logs para se te existonte firewalli.
loooooool
Ka tipa te tille ;-)
une per vete gjithmone pranoj faktin qe kur me thone JO dmth JO.
komputerat e shkollave nuk jane per chatting por per gjera te tjera.
Chatting mund te besh nga shtepia ose nga internet caffe.
Sidomos ne kohen e sotme ku gjen nji komputer per 250 Euro fringo te ri. MOs me thote njeri se nuk eshte i zoti edhe kur eshte student te kurseje 250Euro per nji komputer, dhe pastaj bej ca te doje qejfi.

Cheers,
Oni

----------


## smokkie

Puna eshte se ktu ne konviktin tim, duke qene rrjet i madh, trafik i madh, administratorat nuk e kapin kte hopsterin, ose thjesht na lejone ta perdorim(ne gjith konviktin nuk jemi me shume se 10 veta qe e perdorin), e di qe po te duan i mbyllin te gjitha portat, por deri tani nuk e kane bere.

po mire o akulli, vuakan shume ato gocat e tua :buzeqeshje: 
leri pak ne mirc ose ne mesenger mo :shkelje syri:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hhahaaaa Akulll.......
Te njejtin problem ka me adminet edhe e fejuara ime e cila punon ne nje banke ketu tek ne.... LoL. Muk i lene te perdorin asgje e megjithate nqs e mban ate programin qe kisha shkruar para ca kohesh (URL bypasser) e beja qe te hapta faqet qe donte, cfaredo qe te benin adminet. Njehere dergova nje flooder dhe e bera networkun e bankes lesh....hehehehhe nejse ..Admin si puna jote Akull duhet te jene me te vertete AKULL te ftohte...LoL
Pune te mbare...shaka bejme.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

pasi administroj linux nuk kam pas probleme te tilla pasi menyra se si run serverin eshte e tille qe cdo gje komandohet nga mua edhe bllokoj e hap cdo program qe medoj se esht i nevojshem pasi procedura  e shkolles eshte strikte per kete gje ... po deri me pare nuk kisha probleme pasi i kufizoja te drejten e isntalimit te source kode ne admin level ... po tani me versjonin e fundit te AMSN(msn for linux) me ka dale belaja pasi source code i amsn mund te compilet edhe pa nevojen e librarive te nevojshme edhe mund te runet e si user ne background kjo me solli disa kontradita me shefat e punes po i bera derman .... bllokova portat gje qe me hapi shume pune pasi me duhej te ricompile source te kernel pasi bera ndryshime renjesore ne porta e programe pra shkurtimisht me gjeti belaja edhe per te qene i sigurte vura gjthashtu domosdoshmerine e privilegjit superuser per te runur nje program ne background pra pak a shume me e thjeshte se sa windows po nese ka ndonje hurd guy mundte ta modifikoje nem enyre qe te access porta te ndryshme nuk them se eshte perfekt po fundja perse na paguajne  :buzeqeshje: ))

take care
Ardi

----------


## Bledari

Pershendetje.

Amon mer si shpjegohet kjo gje a ma sqaroni.

po ja u shpjegoj

tani une hyj ne internet me ane te telekomit.

tani une ne internet punoj shum mire rehat fare pa asnje lloj problemi por kur hyj ne chat thot qe kjo adres nuk ekziston edhe me ben me kacabunja :i terbuar:  sepse kur e provon me javat e chatit hyn mer vlla rehat ndersa me mirc per qamet a ma sqaroni si mund ta gjej menyren qe te hyj ne chat me mirc?

Me Respekt
bleduqe juaj

----------


## edspace

Mirc mund te kete problem me identifikimin e kompjuterit tend dhe adresen e IP. Zakonisht kjo behet automatikisht por ndonjehere duhet ta shkruash ti vete. 

Shko tek opcionet e mirc dhe fut IP tek tabela e identifikimit. Nqs te ndryshon IP cdo here qe futesh ne internet, atehere edhe kete gje duhet ta besh sa here qe perdor MIRC. 

Per te gjetur IP tende: 
windows 95,98,Me shko tek start > run > shtyp winipcfg 
windows nt, 2000, XP shko tek start > run > shtyp cmd > shtyp komanden ipconfig

Gjithashtu mund te shkosh edhe tek faqja http://whatismyip.com

Kompania e internetit mund te kete bllokuar portat qe perdor MIRC. Ne kete rast hidhi nje sy kesaj teme qe eshte hapur me pare ne forum. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=30054

----------


## Bledari

Tani degjo edscape.

Kompania eshte Albtelekom edhe kur te hysh me albtelekomin duhet te vesh nje proxy me port 8080 qe mund te lidhesh ne internet por me komande winipcfg ( une e kam windows98 ) mua do me nxjerri IP?

edhe nese ma nxjerr IP duhet ta ve tek Local Info?

Pres Pergjije.

----------


## Bledari

edhe nje pytje tjeter cfare eshte
HopsterSetup.exe
per ca sherben?

----------


## edspace

Për hopsterin mund të gjesh më shumë informacion tek ajo tema. Unë vetë nuk e kam provuar por ky hopster të lejon të futesh në mirc edhe kur kompania që të ofron internetin të ka ndaluar portat standarte të mirc. 

winipcfg punon edhe për windows 98.

Për të konfiguruar mirc me proxy, hap mirc > shkto tek menuja tools > options > zgjidh "firewall" nga kategoritë në krahun e majtë dhe plotëso kutitë e bardha që shikon në foton më poshtë. Hostname mund të jetë një numër si 192.168.1.1 ose si adresë psh: proxy.albtelekom.com Emri i llogarisë dhe fjalëkalimi duhet të jenë njësoj si ato që përdor për tu lidhur në internet ose lëri dhe bosh fare, varet si e ka bërë albtelekom. Aty ky thotë port, provo njëherë 1080 dhe nqs nuk punon provo 8080 që përdor për tu lidhur në internet.

----------

